# "Can't create file" in Outlook



## MacWhite (Jun 7, 2005)

I am currently running Outlook in Office2003. Everything up until now has been working perfectly but as of this evening when I have tried to open any word document that is assigned "resume.doc", I receive a message:

Can't create file: resume.doc. right click the folder you want to create the file in, and then click Properties on the short-cut menu to check your permissions folder.

I am unable to do this - can anyone help????


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi MacWhite,

Are you trying to OPEN or CREATE documents.

Are you trying to open resume.doc with OUTLOOK? !!!!

Did you mean WORD?


Hew


----------



## Normo (Jun 30, 2005)

Hiya

This is a common problem for Recruitment Companies. Outlook's OLK Temp file allocates a number to each file called "resume" eg resumeo1 resume02 etc. However, this only allows for 99 files so when you hit the 100 mark you get the error message. 

Just delete these files and it should work. Note: just deleting the Internet Temp files does not work because this problem is with Outlook files.


----------



## Headhunter1 (Sep 22, 2005)

Good input!
I've had that problem this past yr and now I have the solution.
Thank you!


----------



## dankenn (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyway, this worked to fix the issue, but it is really more of a band-aid - We have a lot of users - Any one know of a way resolve the issue. Maybe set up to delete these things at some point?


----------



## pataz (Sep 23, 2004)

So?... did anyone ever come up with a solution to this?

I've tried this and it seemed to work for a while but having the same problem again:

Microsoft Outlook uses a temporary folder to save and open the attachments. By default that folder is: 

"C:\Documents and Settings\%USER_NAME%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\OLK#\" (where # is a random number) 

Some of the latest security updates for Windows 2000 and XP are preventing folders to be created in that folder. 

The solution is to use the regular TEMP folder. 

1. Use REGEDIT.EXE to locate the following key:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Security
(Note: Depending on your version you may have to modify that path after the "Office" key. You may have folders 8.0, 9.0, 10.0, 11.0, go the highest number. This is probably the version that you use.)

2. Modify the Key "OutlookSecureTempFolder", by replacing "Temporary Internet Files" with "Temp". 
For example:

OLD VALUE: "C:\Documents and Settings\sreed.dsa\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\OLK177\" 
(Note: There may be a different number than 177)

NEW VALUE: "C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\Temp\OLK177\"

3. Restart Microsoft Outlook.


Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
pataz


----------

